# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Μοτέρ για AEG Vampyr

## makap

Η σκούπα παρουσίασε πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ της και από μια πρώτη έρευνα δεν βρήκα μοτέρ που να ταιριάζει.

Έτσι γεννιέται το ερώτημα εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος πηγή για αγορά νέου μοτέρ ή επισκευή του παιού αυτής της σκούπας και, φυσικά, αν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα ή να αγοράσω νέα σκούπα.

Ευχαριστώ, εκ των προτέρων, για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα Μακη , θα πας Χαροκοπου 89 στην Καλλιθεα στην εταιρεια DOMEST Παπαιορδανου . Εκει θα βρεις μοτερ του ιδιου τυπου για AEG VAMPIR

----------


## makap

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τη χρήσιμη πληροφορία.
Θα πάω και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## makap

Ενημέρωση.

Τηλεφώνησα στη DOMEST και μου έδωσε μια τιμή (65 ευρώ) για το μοτέρ και την εργασία.
Επειδή έπρεπε να διασχίσω την Αθήνα για να φτάσω στην Καλλιθέα, θυμήθηκα τον Λυμπέρη στη Ν. Ιωνία (28ης Οκτωβρίου 4), ο οποίος μου είχε επισκευάσει πρόσφατα το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, πήγα τη σκούπα και είπε ότι είναι από τις πολύ δυνατές  και καλές της AEG και αξίζει να της αλλάξω το μοτέρ, γιατί θα περάσω πολλά χρόνια μαζί της (!!!). Σε 2 μέρες ήταν έτοιμη με νέο μοτέρ, πλήρωσα 55 ευρώ και έχω ένα χρόνο εγγύηση. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την πληροφορία.

----------

